# Doing a Will



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, we need to get local Wills done and I was wondering if anyone could advise on a respected law firm lawyer or someone authorised to do it? TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JuleB said:


> Hi, we need to get local Wills done and I was wondering if anyone could advise on a respected law firm lawyer or someone authorised to do it? TIA


You don't actually HAVE to have a local will. As long as your UK will is up to date it will suffice. However if you want a local will be careful about allowing the lawyer to convince you they should be executors. If the lawyer is executor they can claim 10% of the estate, I am sure you don't want that.
Also if you go for a British firm over here who claim to be financial advisors who can handle wills contact me via PM before doing anything as there is one firm who I cannot name here who will rip you off big style and have no idea what they are doing. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Veronica said:


> You don't actually HAVE to have a local will. As long as your UK will is up to date it will suffice. However if you want a local will be careful about allowing the lawyer to convince you they should be executors. If the lawyer is executor they can claim 10% of the estate, I am sure you don't want that.
> Also if you go for a British firm over here who claim to be financial advisors who can handle wills contact me via PM before doing anything as there is one firm who I cannot name here who will rip you off big style and have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Hi, our UK Wills arent up to date so we really need to get this done. Sorry I'm not quite sure what PM is and would really like to know who to avoid, thanks for all your help. Jule


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh is private email if so could you let me have your email, thanks. J


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PM= Private messaging as you have now discovered

We don't encourage people to give out their email addies here as it opens you up to being targeted by spam bots.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JuleB said:


> Hi, our UK Wills arent up to date so we really need to get this done. Sorry I'm not quite sure what PM is and would really like to know who to avoid, thanks for all your help. Jule


To send Veronica a private message, just click on her name in the upper left corner of any message from her on the board. You'll get a drop-down menu that includes "Send Veronica a private message"- select that option and you're pm'ing in style!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It is advisable to have a UK Will and a Cyprus Will, and as you are from a Commonwealth Country, you get advantages regarding Cyprus Succession Law.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

I have done a bit of research on various Lawyers and Will writing firms over here in the course of organising my Will. There are some companies with ridiculous fees in place!

I can recommend Horizon Group as i've had dealings with them and have been very satisfied with them and am happy to recommend them. They have an in house English University trained Cypriot lawyer. The fee for writing the Will is reasonable, they can also act as executors for a fee agreed at outset, which is nothing like what a law firm will charge!
They are based in Paphos (i went to their office but I guess they could travel to you if its not easy to get to). The number is 26818356 I spoke to Lee.

You do need a Cypriot lawyer at some points during the probate process. So even if you use your son / daughter to be an executor you will need to engage a legal representative at some point.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

My understanding is that its advisable to have a Cypriot will as without one property being passed on in Cyprus may have an effect on inhertance tax in the UK.
Also probate in Cyprus can be a long winded affair which will be made considerably more complicated without a Cypriot will.
Contact Paul at Willpower as he is an expert in Cypriot wills:
[email protected]
Willpower - Welcome
He has offices in the UK and Cyprus, all additional contact information, rates etc. are on his web site. 
I have no association with this company.


----------

